# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  New to VBA - Web Scraping

## cringle

I have been assigned a project that requires researching internet (job) sites and recording the following data: job title, years of experience, salary.  I have been trying to use VBA scripts found online, tailored to my needs, without success.  I've been using glassdoor.com, careerbuilder.com, monster.com, placing the results in an excel spreadsheet.  Does anyone have a Visual Basic script they can share with me, that will provide the information I need for my research?  Thank you.

----------


## vlady

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## cringle

Thank you for your welcome.

----------

